# DEU - Women's Slack, Flat Front



## agrovue (29 Jul 2017)

Clothing Online has a new flat front slack for women.  Is this an alternative option to the traditional women's DEU slack - i.e. is it member's choice on which to wear?  

The description on Clothing Online says "The new women’s flat front slacks are designed to provide improved fitting options for different body types."


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Jul 2017)

If it makes it on to Logistik website, it's already approved for wear. I haven't seen an amplifying CANFORGEN, nor anything in the Dress Committee minutes, so if it fits you, wear it like you would the traditional DEU slacks.


----------



## agrovue (29 Jul 2017)

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## FSTO (29 Jul 2017)

Hopefully they tested them on some actual women.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jul 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Hopefully they tested them on some actual women.



Yes.  And the hip measurement will be 10 inches larger than the waist, because that's how _all_ women are built....   :


----------



## my72jeep (30 Jul 2017)

Yes and all men have 42 chest, 38 waist, and 16 inch long arms


----------



## Strike (31 Jul 2017)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes.  And the hip measurement will be 10 inches larger than the waist, because that's how _all_ women are built....   :



I know, right?

Thankfully this new cut eliminates that.  They fit so much better than the pleated pants and are closer to the men's pants design, with a bit more material around the behind so you don't get plumber's crack when you bend over.  And they are meant to be worn with a belt.

I recommend making sure all your measurements are up to date (including length) so you can get the pants that are the closest fit as possible.  I just ordered a couple pairs of pants and I unfortunately had to get them a tad longer than I would have preferred, but they fit really well otherwise.


----------



## FSTO (31 Jul 2017)

I know that many here don't agree with me but there should be no reason that a person looks like a bag of hammers in their non-combats clothing. We get them for free through logistik and if mine don't fit when they arrive, I take them to a tailor to get fitted correctly.


----------



## SJBeaton (13 Aug 2017)

agrovue said:
			
		

> Clothing Online has a new flat front slack for women.  Is this an alternative option to the traditional women's DEU slack - i.e. is it member's choice on which to wear?
> 
> The description on Clothing Online says "The new women’s flat front slacks are designed to provide improved fitting options for different body types."



I've been wearing them for almost two years (so perhaps the description should eliminate the word "new"?). Regardless, many females have switched to the flat front and those that haven't, should. They are comfortable (apart from the lining on warm days), fit well, and look much more up to date (not circa 1983) and professional (like any dress pants should).


----------



## armyvern (13 Aug 2017)

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> ...switched to the flat front and those that haven't, should. They are comfortable...



Yeah, no.

The pleats suck in a big way, but not too bad when you cut that damn silk lining out of the pants.  The male style/straight cut don't fit me ... and didn't back in the 80s either when they were originally issued to me.  

I'm one of those chicks Moe talks about that has a huge difference between my waist and my ass and the flat-front style that is available doesn't cut it for my body-type.  That's why they give us a choice.


----------



## Starlight1 (13 Aug 2017)

I still find the new pants wonky, having tried a few sizes.  Best option so far fits in the hips, loose in the waist (so belt leaves it a bit bunched up) while slightly snug on the thighs.  Yes, better than the old pleated high waisted ones, but still not there. And I'm a fairly average shape.  I suppose tailoring would make it work, but for the few times a year I wear them, I'm kind of frugal.


----------



## tree hugger (14 Aug 2017)

Have you all tried the different "fits"?  There's full, regular and slim fits.


----------



## Starlight1 (14 Aug 2017)

I  have tried both the regular and full fit.  Measurement guidelines on the logistic site show that slim has too little difference between waist and hip.  Although not perfect, at least they're better than the pleated front, and miles ahead of the very old flat front high waisted pants of long ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2017)

Starlight1 said:
			
		

> I still find the new pants wonky, having tried a few sizes.  Best option so far fits in the hips, loose in the waist (so belt leaves it a bit bunched up) while slightly snug on the thighs.  Yes, better than the old pleated high waisted ones, but still not there. And I'm a fairly average shape.  I suppose tailoring would make it work, but for the few times a year I wear them, I'm kind of frugal.



The "old pleated high-waist" ones are about 12-14 years in service (I worked in clothing as they came out and CUA disappeared).  The female DEU pants from before that time rocked it.  My tunic from that time also rocks it ... before they forced us into the ones with the chest pockets so we'd blend better with the "men".  All the current ones suck.  Can't wait to rock a man's forge cap either - it's coming for some of us.


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2017)

Starlight1 said:
			
		

> I  have tried both the regular and full fit.  Measurement guidelines on the logistic site show that slim has too little difference between waist and hip.  Although not perfect, at least they're better than the pleated front, and miles ahead of the very old flat front high waisted pants of long ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



All a matter of perspective.  I never had an issues with the old pants.  The only style that fits me now is the pleated ... with too much frills/excess in the front because I have an actual ass, waist and hips, but not a gut.


----------



## Starlight1 (22 Sep 2017)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The "old pleated high-waist" ones are about 12-14 years in service (I worked in clothing as they came out and CUA disappeared).  The female DEU pants from before that time rocked it.  My tunic from that time also rocks it ... before they forced us into the ones with the chest pockets so we'd blend better with the "men".  All the current ones suck.  Can't wait to rock a man's forge cap either - it's coming for some of us.



Not quite sure any of the versions after 30+ years of uniforms quite rocked it, but some versions perhaps worked better here and there.  As for the forge cap, although I started out when we were all green with the oh so flatttering bowler hat, I'll happily keep to the wedge cap.  Clearly, forge cap outweighs bowler.  We used to call it the "meter maid special" in the 80s.


----------



## FSTO (23 Sep 2017)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The "old pleated high-waist" ones are about 12-14 years in service (I worked in clothing as they came out and CUA disappeared).  The female DEU pants from before that time rocked it.  My tunic from that time also rocks it ... before they forced us into the ones with the chest pockets so we'd blend better with the "men".  All the current ones suck.  Can't wait to rock a man's forge cap either - it's coming for some of us.



When I was at a NRD we were setting up for a historical function and the young female sailors moving the mannequins about mentioned how great the WAC's and WREN uniforms looked and that they were actually designed for a women's form. 

They also mentioned how tiny people were in WWI and WWII. There was a uniform from a Major of the RRR and I doubt a regular sized 15 year old boy could put that tunic on.


----------



## dimsum (23 Sep 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> When I was at a NRD we were setting up for a historical function and the young female sailors moving the mannequins about mentioned how great the WAC's and WREN uniforms looked and that they were actually designed for a women's form.
> 
> They also mentioned how tiny people were in WWI and WWII. There was a uniform from a Major of the RRR and I doubt a regular sized 15 year old boy could put that tunic on.



Well, nutrition amounts (if not standards) probably went up between then and now.


----------



## AKa (29 Sep 2017)

The only consistent thing you can say about women's uniforms is that each individual's perspective is going to be different.  I oversaw the trial of the pleated trousers in Winnipeg in the 90s.  My main take-away was that it would be impossible to design a universally liked uniform design.  We are all built so differently and have differing priorities.

Would I love a flattering, attractive uniform?  Sure!  But since I have to wear DEU everyday, I'll settle for something that looks reasonably professional and is reasonably comfortable.  Our current options offer my build an acceptable compromise between form and function, but the sad fact is that it will not be so for all.  I miss the old days when military tailors made the necessary changes to make an issued uniform look respectable, but I would rather be out of pocket for tailoring than look untidy.


----------



## quadrapiper (29 Sep 2017)

AK said:
			
		

> The only consistent thing you can say about women's uniforms is that each individual's perspective is going to be different.  I oversaw the trial of the pleated trousers in Winnipeg in the 90s.  My main take-away was that it would be impossible to design a universally liked uniform design.  We are all built so differently and have differing priorities.
> 
> Would I love a flattering, attractive uniform?  Sure!  But since I have to wear DEU everyday, I'll settle for something that looks reasonably professional and is reasonably comfortable.  Our current options offer my build an acceptable compromise between form and function, but the sad fact is that it will not be so for all.  I miss the old days when military tailors made the necessary changes to make an issued uniform look respectable, but I would rather be out of pocket for tailoring than look untidy.


Not female, so can't speak to the comfort aspect, but the only time I ever saw the pleated version looking good was on people who you knew had patronized a tailor.


----------



## quadrapiper (29 Sep 2017)

FSTO said:
			
		

> When I was at a NRD we were setting up for a historical function and the young female sailors moving the mannequins about mentioned how great the WAC's and WREN uniforms looked and that they were actually designed for a women's form.


Even looking at men's kit from that era, it's much more "tailored" than the current norm - even something as massive as an officer's greatcoat.

I rather like the notion of one service, one uniform - but would love to see better a) tailoring, in the sense of personalizing the item off the rack, and b) from-factory designs (especially as far as where pleats, seams, darts, etc. are) that support a) without too much hassle for the tailor.


----------

